# How to download all man pages, or list them?



## topology (Oct 12, 2019)

I am trying to list all possible man pages, not only installed ones. Also without using the search option.
In Debian there is at least an option to brows the repository index directory, rather than limiting that to the search option.


----------



## George (Oct 12, 2019)

According to the handbook there should be a man directory in /doc/lang.encoding

Does that mean that the handbook is wrong? 









						Chapter 4. Documentation Directory Structure
					

Documentation Directory Structure explanation used in the FreeBSD Documentation Project




					www.freebsd.org
				




I found them under /base/../share/man/

E.g. here https://svnweb.freebsd.org/base/release/12.0.0/share/man/


----------



## yuripv (Oct 12, 2019)

Elazar said:


> Does that mean that the handbook is wrong?


It's not THE handbook, and it describes only the translations, also saying "Not every _lang_._encoding_ directory will have all of these subdirectories. It depends on how much translation has been accomplished by that translation team. ".


----------



## yuripv (Oct 12, 2019)

To list all man pages, you could try entering "." into the input field, and use "apropos" button.


----------



## topology (Oct 12, 2019)

yuripv said:


> To list all man pages, you could try entering "." into the input field, and use "apropos" button.


This was really genius! Also guaranteed to cover them all, as no entry can can exist without a dot inside of it.
Best answer so far. Thanks!


----------

